# Corrupted lrcat file



## Roberto Bonilla (Feb 8, 2016)

After a few hours editing pics (400 +/-), y close my PC. When I came back to work...   the disaster (see attached file)...
The file don't let me copy neither move or repair it. My backup settings are set for backup weekly, so this time, I don't have a backup file .
Help me :surprised:, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh dear Roberto, welcome to the forum and sorry it's a disaster that's brought you here.

Zip up your catalog - just the lrcat bit - and use www.wetransfer.com to send it to me at [email protected] and I'll forward it onto a contact at Adobe.  If it's fixable, he'll be the guy to resurrect it.


----------



## Roberto Bonilla (Feb 9, 2016)

*Thank you in advance!!!*

Thank you in advance!!!  I already sent you my file!!!
I am praying for this!!!

Robert Bonilla



Victoria Bampton said:


> Oh dear Roberto, welcome to the forum and sorry it's a disaster that's brought you here.
> 
> Zip up your catalog - just the lrcat bit - and use www.wetransfer.com to send it to me at [email protected] and I'll forward it onto a contact at Adobe.  If it's fixable, he'll be the guy to resurrect it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 9, 2016)

It's a very tiny file of only 229KB - how many photos in this catalog Roberto?  How big's your last backup?


----------



## Roberto Bonilla (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, Victoria, good morning!!!
I have about 350-400 edited photos. But my backups are set to weekly, so there is no backup for this catalog.
I'm unable to copy the file. Neither send you via WeTransfer. When WeTrasnfer get 30%, restart to 0% and so on...
I think that the file is located in a damage sector of the external hard drive.



Victoria Bampton said:


> It's a very tiny file of only 229KB - how many photos in this catalog Roberto?  How big's your last backup?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 10, 2016)

It's not looking good here, sorry Roberto.  I think you may have to start again on this one.


----------



## Roberto Bonilla (Feb 10, 2016)

I already did, , thanks anyway!!!:crazy::nod:



Victoria Bampton said:


> It's not looking good here, sorry Roberto.  I think you may have to start again on this one.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 10, 2016)

And this may also be a good time to change your backup strategy.
I backup up my catalog and photos daily to an external hard drive. I use the built in LR BU as a secondary "cheap insurance" backup.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 10, 2016)

Windows 10 comes with a backup utility that looks very much like Apple Time Machine and makes backups every hour by default. If you use it, you may be able to retrieve a non-corrupt copy of your catalog from that backup. If you don't use it, it may be a good idea to start...


----------

